

Glowing Kittens Help in Fight Against AIDS - SolarNet
http://www.npr.org/2011/09/17/140550044/glowing-kittens-fight-aids

======
SolarNet
Which makes me wonder... what happens when we want to use the "glowing cats
are treated" technique for the next kitty aids?

